# Ruger Redhawk "weak"



## Mattu (Jan 20, 2006)

First of all I would like to thank everyone for responding to my home defense post. I have been away for a while and never expected so many responses. I was at Gander Mountain, outdoor store incase u haven't heard of it, and listened to an employee turn a person towards a Super Redhawk instead of a regular Redhawk because supposedly a regular Redhawk can not withstand hunting loads. I've never had one before but this statement goes against everything I have ever heard about the gun. I was under the impression that if it fit in the cylinder then the gun could handle it. Am I wrong, or was the salesman trying to make a little extra money.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Just proves once again that Gander Mountain Employees are not required to know anything about GUNS.

Larry


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I worked at a larg sporting goods store just after I finnished school, I guess it was been awhile now, but we had the same kind of stuff. Someone from the shoe department would take a gun in on trade, (usally paid way too much) and then would get the paper work wrong ect... It was a real pain to deal with. But in this case, it is the simple mind that always thinks the more $$$ the better for that person. I truely love the few one or two man gun shops where they know of what they speak, and if not there are usally a few people hanging out who do. But the BATF has almost made these jewels go the way of the dinasour.


----------

